# TP177B Variablen ständig erfassen und als csv ablegen



## wolder (28 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

leider besitze ich nur das TP177B.
Kurven anzeigen ist ja ok, aber ich möchte gerne eine dauerhafte Aufnahme von z.B. einem Analogwert als csv-Datei auf einem USB-Stick ablegen und diese dann mit excel bearbeiten.

Jetzt hab ich mal was von Archiven gelesen und diese dann exportieren.
Von Archiven hab ich aber keine Ahnung. Eins anlegen und eine Variable einfügen ist ja nicht so das Problem, aber die nötigen Einstellungen sind schon schwieriger...

Im Endeffekt möchte ich gerne über das TP eine Datenerfassung mit einem Button starten und mit einem anderen stoppen, welcher mir gleichzeitig die aufgenommen Daten in einer csv-Datei auf den Stick legt.

Könnt ihr mir eine kleine Anleitung geben?

Gruß wolder
P.S.: ich weiß, dass das TP177B keine Scripte kann, leider!


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 April 2010)

wolder schrieb:


> P.S.: ich weiß, dass das TP177B keine Scripte kann, leider!


... und genau das ist das Problem bei der Sache ...


----------



## wolder (28 April 2010)

Ich hab wohl das
http://standartprojekt.de/showpost.php?p=172053&postcount=20
gefunden.

Aber irgendwie raff ich das nicht bzw. funktioniert nicht so wie ich will.
Scheint aber ein allgemeines Archiv-Verständnisproblem zu sein.

die variable hab ich im ag angelegt und wird zyklisch beschrieben. (Analogwert)
Im TP kann ich sie mir auch anzeigen lassen.

Was muss ich denn jetzt bei dem Archiv machen?
Ich hab ein neues angelegt und diese Variable dort eingefügt.
Allerdings zeigt das TP jetzt nicht mehr den aktuellen Wert an, sondern nur 0!
Wie kann ich dem TP jetzt sagen, dass er den aktuellen wert in zyklisch in einer Datei ablegen soll?

Desweiteren hab ich einen Button erstellt, der das Archiv als csv-Datei exportieren soll.
Funktioniert auch nicht. Ich bekomme keine csv-Datei.
3 Dateien (.dat/.rdf/....) hab ich ja, aber die sind alle leer!

Gruß wolder


----------



## JesperMP (28 April 2010)

OP/TP/MP177 kann keine Archive.

Wenn man ein TP177B Projekt öffnet, dann gibt es kein Ordner mit "Historical Data".
Aber du hast es geschafft ein Archiv einzurichten !?  :icon_eek:
Wie ?


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

wolder schrieb:


> Desweiteren hab ich einen Button erstellt, der das Archiv als csv-Datei exportieren soll.
> Funktioniert auch nicht. Ich bekomme keine csv-Datei.
> 3 Dateien (.dat/.rdf/....) hab ich ja, aber die sind alle leer!


schau mal hier [EDIT]Verwechslung ! da geht es um das Exportieren von Rezepturen.[/EDIT]

Für die nötigen Variablenarchiv-Einstellungen schau mal hier:
Wie können Variablen und Meldungen in WinCC flexible archiviert werden?
Im WinCCflex-Hilfesystem sind auch Hinweise zu finden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

*OP/TP/MP177 kann keine Archive ?*



JesperMP schrieb:


> OP/TP/MP177 kann keine Archive.


Da hat Jesper wohl recht.
Im Gerätehandbuch und in den Technischen Daten steht *nichts über Archive*.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## wolder (29 April 2010)

STOP.
Ihr habt Recht. Ich hatte es verwechselt. Ich meinte Rezepturen.
Ich hab gestern so viel nach Archiven und Rezepten gesucht, dass ich es verwechselt habe. Sorry.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal das Problem, dass in den 3 Dateien (.rdf/.dat/.vdf) keine Daten drin sind. Die sind alle 3 leer.

Einen Button zum exportieren der Rezepte hab ich bereits erstellt, aber er macht keinen export, zumindest ist keine .csv-datei vorhanden.

Also erstmal das erste Problem lösen.
Wie krieg ich es hin, dass er in der rezeptur immer aktuelle Daten einer variable schreibt?

Rezept ist angelegt und eine variable (istwert, MW20) ist drin.
Was muss ich noch einstellen?

Gruß wolder


----------



## wolder (29 April 2010)

Ich habs endlich geschafft, dass ich einen Wert in der Rezeptur einlesen kann und als csv-datei auf den USB-Stick ablegen kann!

Allerdings nur 1! Wert.
Könnte man mit der Rezeptur auch für 1 Variable mehrer Werte (jede sekunde) einlesen und als csv-datei ablegen?

gruß wolder


----------



## Blockmove (29 April 2010)

wolder schrieb:


> Könnte man mit der Rezeptur auch für 1 Variable mehrer Werte (jede sekunde) einlesen und als csv-datei ablegen?


 
Nicht ohne Script 

Aber:
Du könntest deine Werte auch in der SPS in mehreren DBs schreiben und diese dann als Rezept / Datensatz nutzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## wolder (29 April 2010)

Naja, genau den weg wollte ich nicht gehen, da die Datenmenge dann zu groß wird.
Aber da bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig, oder halt ein neues TP nehmen oder mit Libnodave arbeiten.

Alles klar.
Vielen Dank.

Gruß wolder


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2010)

wolder schrieb:


> Könnte man mit der Rezeptur auch für 1 Variable mehrer Werte (jede sekunde) einlesen und als csv-datei ablegen?


In einer Rezeptur kann nur 1 Wert je Variable gespeichert sein. 
Die Rezeptur kann aber aus vielen Variablen bestehen. 
Die SPS könnte ein (Umlauf-)Archiv dieser einen Variable in einem Array in einem DB erstellen. 
Und jeder Array-Wert kann dann eine Rezepturvariable sein.
Beachte die eingeschränkte Anzahl von Variablen in einer Rezeptur.

Wenn Du das Konzept bitgetriggerter Trendkurven mit der Rezepturverwaltung 
verbindest, dann kannst Du die Rezepturen als Mini-Archivierung mißbrauchen.
Das sollte auch ohne Scripte machbar sein, die SPS muß dann aber mithelfen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Günni1977 (29 April 2010)

wolder schrieb:


> Könnte man mit der Rezeptur auch für 1 Variable mehrer Werte (jede sekunde) einlesen und als csv-datei ablegen?



hi,

ich hab zwar noch nie mit Rezepturen gearbeitet, aber soweit ich weiß sind doch Rezepturen sozusagen Vorlagen für einen Vorgang. beliebtes Beispiel ist da immer so ne Saftabfüllanlage, wenn verschieden Anteile eine bestimmte Sorte Saft ergeben.

nun aber mal zu meiner Frage: wieso ändert sich dein Wert der Rezeptur so schnell? was macht deine Anlage/Projekt eigentlich?


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2010)

*Rezeptur als Krücke für Archiv*



Günni1977 schrieb:


> wieso ändert sich dein Wert der Rezeptur so schnell?


Eigentlich geht es wolder (der TE) nicht um Rezepturen, sondern um ein csv-Variablenarchiv.
Weil das TP177B aber keine Archive kann und man mit Rezepturen csv-Dateien speichern kann, 
wollte wolder dann eine Rezeptur als Krücke für die Archivierung nutzen.
Außerdem war da noch eine Verwechslung im Spiel.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## wolder (29 April 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> In einer Rezeptur kann nur 1 Wert je Variable gespeichert sein.
> Die Rezeptur kann aber aus vielen Variablen bestehen.
> Die SPS könnte ein (Umlauf-)Archiv dieser einen Variable in einem Array in einem DB erstellen.
> Und jeder Array-Wert kann dann eine Rezepturvariable sein.



Dann werden die Werte also in einem DB gespeichert und die Rezeptur nur dazu benutzt die Werte in einer csv-datei abzulegen.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich den Umweg über den DB sparen, da das eventuell zu unheimlich großen Datenmengen führen kann.
Ok, wegen einem Analogen Wert, lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.

Dann kann ich vielleicht besser mit libnodave arbeiten und die Werte sekündlich aus der variable holen und in excel einlesen. Das klappt ganz gut, allerdings muss immer ein PC laufen.....

gruß wolder


----------

